# UGH...I'm furious!!!!



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So last night two guys rang our doorbell...around 8pm. I answered the door and they said they dropped their ball in our backyard earlier in the day...well, I found a mangled soccer ball earlier and thought it was our neighbors...evidently it was these guys...they are probably around 20.
I told them our German Shepherds destroyed the ball...then they said they also dropped a glove in our backyard...well, I had found a half eaten glove too...but thought it was my little girls...but I didn't have the heart to tell them my dogs destroyed their glove too, so said I would look for it. I felt bad enough that my dogs ate their ball! 
So, this morning, I see them walking up to our porch, then walking away. Since it is daylight...I get a good look and can tell they are gang members. No, we don't live in a bad area...but we have a handful of gang kids (hispanic) in our town. For the record, my husband is hispanic...so don't think I'm racist, I'm not. 
Anyway...I send my 17 year old out to talk to them...and he tells them we will go out and look for the glove. I then showed my son the glove...all torn up. We kind of laugh and my son says...why do they care so much about that glove...it is a cheap little kids glove...then my son tells me that Maggie, our shepherd, was sick last night with bad diarrhea...I started thinking maybe she ate part of the ball or glove...so we go out to inspect poop....well, on my patio I see about a dozen little packets! Tiny zip locks...like the size of a quarter. Yep, DRUGS! These kids threw their drug filled glove into my backyard...we suspect they then threw the ball as an excuse to knock on the door. So...now we are thinking Maggie ate some of the packets???? She is acting fine, not acting sick...
I have the packets sitting on my husbands desk so he can call the sheriff when he gets home. See, not only did the dumb kids throw it in a yard with 2 big german shepherds, they threw it in a City Councilman's yard too! Morons! 
My 9 year old is obsessed with sugar...this looks like sugar...what if my girls had found them and she had thought it was sugar and started eating it????
I'm just so mad...and I fear retaliation...so I don't know what to do. I don't know the kids...have no clue who they are...but I can't let them have their drugs...and I fear turning them over to the police. UGH...why do these things have to happen?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Karla, I don't even know what to say...... I would be absolutely furious too. I hope Maggie is okay. 

I'm glad your younger kids didn't find the packets nor did Gracie. I know my dogs would have eaten the stuff without delay. Very scary.

Hugs to you and thank goodness you have a couple of big German Shephards, otherwise those idiots would have been right in your yard!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...that's horrible! I hope your dogs are OK, and I hope the retards get busted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karla, that is just so scary! I hope maggie is ok too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Not a nice story...hope things go ok


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Karla,
I think I would take your dog to the vet or call them and ask what you should do. Even though the packets might not appear to be broken, you also don't know how many there were. 

Most cities in CA have a gang task force or drug task force. I would take these items to the police department and make a report. Let them know you fear retaliation and that your husband is in the city government and you need help. Also, maybe they have an anonymous tip line. It sounds like they were being chased by someone and threw the glove over the fence so they would not get caught with it. 

Important factor is to not show fear. While I know that is hard, that is also what they are looking for too. Hold your head high and take a few added procautions. 

Hang in there and I am sending good thoughts your way,
Kathy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, thats crazy.. be careful though! sounds like that new Clint Eastwood movie... 

Ryan


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You need to take her in and have her liver and kidney functions checked. We had a maltese come in who had gotten into the daughters pot and she got VERY sick and through lots of research found out it was toxic to dogs. I am not sure about coke or meth or whatever was in those pouches. You are a saint for still not have killed them though, I probably would have done something drastic already!!! I hope she is ok and good luck with your decision. That is a hard one to even think about.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

if you cant get hold of your vet then phone a pharmacist and explain the situation to them. they can tell you what to look out for.

With regard to phoning the police- not sure what to say. You have to live there not me.

Good luck.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a call into the sheriff...and my vet. She is acting fine...no more diarrhea and being her normal self...so maybe they didn't eat any...just played with the glove and ball. 
We did some google image searches online and we think it is meth...there are 13 little packets...they were all in one place on the patio...like they were shaken out of the glove...the dogs didn't seem interested in the packets laying there...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how scary is all of that?? Wow - it sure does seem like they are looking for their drugs!! Maybe the police will be willing to say that they were "watching" them, and saw them throw it over your fence, so it doesn't look like you turned them in. How scary!

Please do just get Maggie to the vet and get some bloodwork done! It is better to be safe than sorry!! 

Scary!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is really scary and I would also be furious. You are doing the right thing calling the vet and sheriff. Safety of your neighborhood and family are top priority, the police will help you in this. Keep us updated and hugs your way for support.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Scary!!!! What is the world coming to?! Good gosh.

Please report it, that could've been so disasterous had anyone (canine or human) ingested that.  I'd be livid too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, I hope the police can keep an eye on your house for a bit. I would be afraid of retaliation as well. Keep safe!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I would be furious! Did you get a good look at the boys? They may want you to identify them. Of course, then the police have to prove that the drugs were theirs and that might not be an easy task.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy cow! I don't know what to say. I'm sorry this happened, what a nightmare!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, well, the sheriff just left. He was really nice. He took the drugs (thank goodness, I hated them being in my house!)...he also took the glove. He said he wouldn't use our name in the report...he also said that he wouldn't be too concerned about retaliation, that they don't really work that way. He said if they come back asking about their glove to call them, but to also tell them that we handed it over to police because we found packets and didn't know what they were and were worried about our dogs possibly eating some. He identified it as Crystal Meth. 

He said chances are the dogs didn't eat any...that it has a bad chemical smell that does not attract dogs...and since the packets were still laying there hours later, they probably had no interest. He said if they are acting normal, haven't seemed agitated, etc...they are probably fine. He said it leaves a humans systems if ingested in about 8 hours...

In the mean time, I'm waiting for the vet to call...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Karla that is awful and I'm so sorry it happened to you!
Sheperds are beautiful, big and menacing and someone would think twice about wanting to snoop around your property with those guys running around. I'm thinking that since they know the dog ate the soccer ball, they would assume the same happened to the glove. I'm hoping puppies turn out just fine and your family isn't bothered again. Hang in there! 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, the cop at first said, I'm surpised they didn't jump in your yard to retrieve them...I quickly reminded him of the shepherds and he said...oh yeah, that's why...lol.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is disgusting, Karla, such a violation. . .you have done all the right things and I think you will not see those young men around anytime soon. . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! That is such a scary thing! I couldn't imagine it happening to any of us....just seems so mafia and big town sort of thing! I'm glad you called the police and it sounds like they feel you'll be safe from any retalliation. I'm glad the children and dogs didn't ingest any of it.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank God they were more interested in the glove! Be very careful!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, Karla, I'm so sorry this happened to you. I would be scared and angry too. I'll say a prayer for peace for you, try not to let fear get ahold of you. You can't let those idiot kids steal your happy. You did the right thing.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone...it is days like today I'm glad we have German Shepherds!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Karla! I just got home and read this. I'm SO thankful first that your kids didn't get hold of the drugs, and secondly that your dogs didn't seem to ingest them! And then, that you guys are all okay and probably won't be threatened by the thugs! How terrifying! And how very good that you have some big, beautiful GSDs to watch over you and your family! How very awful, and I bet you are still going on adrenalin! Crystal Meth...sounds like right out of a tv show, not real life. How scary, how sad!

Sending you a hug!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's scary! How fortunate that your kids and furballs didn't ingest the stuff. Keep safe and take care. :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Throw those shepherds a steak !!! I hope they are good to let you know is strangers are around. I don't think they will want to go over the fence.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

You did the right thing Karla- not sure that I would have had the conviction to. Well done.

You could have sold the drugs to another rival gang in lieu of protection


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

You are so lucky to have two german shepards in the yard! Who knows what may have happened if it were just a havanese.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

Awful story. I would call the vet and get advice about bringing the dog in. I'm glad it was a bigger dog and not a small dog that ate the drugs. Good luck.

Triona


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I'm sending out positive thoughts that this is the end of it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone...I did talk to my vet yesterday...he actually wasn't too worried. He said the dogs would be acting super hyper and we would notice a behavior change if they ingested crystal meth. He also said if they swallowed a packet, it would probably come out the other end in tact. The dogs are fine, so I think they just weren't interested in the packets...only in playing tug a war with the glove and ball and destroying them. 
So...it looks like the dogs are okay! 
We haven't seen the kids come around here...I'm hoping they saw the police car out front yesterday and are staying away. That was what the cop thought they would do...or they may just assume the dogs ate or destroyed their "stuff".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew! Karla, I am happy this scary story seems to be ending well. How unnerving!! I agree that those Shepherds made the situation less fearsome than it could have been and yep, they deserve a steak even if they have no idea what they did!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karla, I read this thread like a book. How scary! I'm glad the dogs seem OK and I'm hoping the kiddos will stay away from you, your family and house.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karla, good job! I can't imagine how terrible that experience was. Thank God it is turning out OK. That will teach those thugs to think twice before messing around near your house!
Carole


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Gee Karla, what a story. I'm glad no one was hurt from eating the drugs. Thank goodness the German Shepherds kept those crazies away.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wow...*

what a bizarre series of events...

and thank goodness that the dogs are okay.

GSDs are usually the drug dogs...and the protectors. I don't think they would bother you if they hear those dogs barking! And the havvie can bark pretty big too.

Blessings to your family and all your pets.


----------

